

Show HN: A simple rangeset data structure in python - axiak
http://axiak.github.com/py-rangeset/ 

======
axiak
I have to indicate this in the docs, but the most prevalent use for this
module would probably be rangesets on the space of dates. For this, python's
datetime objects Just Work. And all operations returning the size/measure will
just return a timedelta object.

